# what is a powerhead?



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what exactly is a powerhead? does it filter the water? how much do they usaully cost? do i need one for my 55g w/ two 3inch reds?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

> what exactly is a powerhead?


A powerhead is a device, submerged in water, that creates current in the tank.



> does it filter the water


It can be used as a filter by attaching a sponge filter to the intake section of the powerhead. Breeders use this type of filtration more commonly. Reason being: the fry will be sucked up in any other type of mechanical filtration.

You wouldnt want to use this type of filtration with a tank for any other purpose.



> how much do they usaully cost?


Prices will vary depending on the desired Gallons Per Hour. Ranging from $10-100



> do i need one for my 55g w/ two 3inch reds?


You do not need one for your tank, though it is recommended. By placing a powerhead in the tank you are simulating an environment similar to the one where piranha are found, rivers. You could even go as far to hook up your powerheads to a current switching device.

There are several claims that adding current to the tank helps in growth and over all health to your fish. No scientific study that I know of personally proves this theory.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what kind do you suggest getting? and do i have to have an undergravel filter first? or can i attatch it to the outside of the tank?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

for a 55 gallon tank, one or two maxijet 1200's would be good, with one on each end. This brand has a great reputation.

go to big als online

I'm sorry I forgot to mention that you could hook up your power head to a UG filter. I would avoid getting an undergravel filter for the main reason that debris will get trapped under the gravel and in the long run there is always the possibility of ammonia spikes. You could reverse the flow, pushing water back into the filter, but that wont always remove everything.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It's not answering your main question, but you have more problems to worry about other than powerheads. YOU NEED ANOTHER RED!


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> YOU NEED ANOTHER RED!


 why?


----------

